# Williams College P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Call-In Dispatcher
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/09/2016

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job ID: * 301298

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Part-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Temporary

*Opening Details: *

The college is accepting applications for Call-In Dispatchers to work on an on-call basis covering various shifts and leaves in Campus Safety and Security. Flexible work schedules, including nights and weekends are required.

*Responsibilities: *
Responsibilities include: handling emergency security and routine calls, maintenance of the daily log, dispatching officers accordingly, monitoring the computerized alarm and card access systems and appropriately responding to and directing other calls. S/he is also responsible for the checking out of equipment, keys and access cards, as well as implementing emergency paging systems and other duties as needed.

*Qualifications: *
Candidates should be able to maintain composure in an emergency situation, simultaneously handle emergency and routine situations with excellent judgment and ease. The ability to relate and interact individually and collectively with a diverse student body, faculty, staff, alumni and visitors to campus is required. Strong communication and telephone skills are necessary with the ability to speak, write, and comprehend English fluently. Attention to detail is imperative to ensure accurate log entries. Strong computer and typing skills are required; familiarity with computerized security systems is beneficial. Related experience and/or training preferred.

Review of resumes will begin immediately and continue until filled. Band 17.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Danielle Gonzalez
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

